# [SOLVED] GeForce FX5200 DVI Not responding



## jocarreon (May 29, 2006)

I installed a GEforce FX5200 video card with 128mb. It only allows me to use the analog interface. I can not get the DVI interface to work. 

Video Card has: DVI-I (dual DVI -I and Analog w/TV)
Monitor has : DVI-D and analog 

Cable has: Single link DVI-D

All research I have done shows that this set up should work.

I have tried to switch the monitor to Digatal mode but that still can't get the card to connect on digital mode.

Do I need a Dual Link DVI-D cable for this setup to work?
or should I just keep using the analog interface?

Please help!!!


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: GeForce FX5200 DVI Not responding*

A single link DVI-D cable will work. You only need to use a dual link DVI cable for high screen resolutions and refresh rates. And if your video card and monitor are both set up for dual link but you use a single link cable, it will still work. You're just limited to single link screen resolutions and frequencies. If you really want to chase down the problem then this page has a list of things to try. I'd just run in analog mode. It's hard to tell the difference between analog and digital with most monitors. On top of that, almost all FX5200 cards use the internal DVI transmitter which is not a good one. They often have problems at higher DVI resolutions and refresh rates anyway. Side-by-side comparisons between analog and digital usually look the same anyway.


----------



## jocarreon (May 29, 2006)

*Re: GeForce FX5200 DVI Not responding*

Thank you,

I had already look at the site you suggested,,,The PlayTool site is very informative and it realy gave me a very detail view of this type of interface.

As much time as I have spend trying to get this thing to work ,,,I will stay with the analog connection. The card was free so at least I can get a higher resolution than I was geting with the standard VGA connection.

Again thanks...


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: GeForce FX5200 DVI Not responding*

not sure really how DVI works, but might you have to enable it somewhere in the nvidia control panel possibly?


----------

